

Fluxflex: GitHub integrated cloud hosting, starting at $1/month - iamclovin
https://www.fluxflex.com/

======
ladon86
Your prices are too low.

~~~
keikubo
I don't think so. But if you think so, just pay $1/month to support us! Thanks
in advance!

~~~
shii
We want to give you more money. It also gives you a little more legitimacy to
an already impressive product.

As the great patio11 said[1]: Charge more. Nothing uber crazy since you have
to compete with the likes of Github and others you're competing with, but $1
sounds a little ridiculous. But maybe that's part of the gimmick ;)

Great stuff, keep it up!

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=641545>

~~~
adamcharnock
I totally agree. My first thought was that I want to give you more money than
that (as it would give me more confidence in the product). Either that or
lower your plan limits a fair bit. Also, if you have a free plan then you are
unlikely to scare people off with higher pricing - they can always just try
the free plan and see how great the product is, and it is easier to lower
prices than raise them :)

------
grork
Well, it appears the certificate is invalid on https (which is what this item
linked to), and no content on http. :(

~~~
dchs
Same here

------
keikubo
I'm the founder of fluxflex, and am willing to answer any questions. Fluxflex
now supports PHP, Python, Ruby, Perl, Node.js and Haskell. We'll support
additional languages in near future.

~~~
beseku
A few things regarding the pricing page - firstly, the text underneath the
'Quota' box makes little to no sense to a native English speaker. I cant even
offer a translation myself, whcih I would be happy to do, since I don;t
understand what you are trying to say.

Secondly, alot of your pricing package details are in very small fractions of
GB. It would be easier for people to make comparisons, and thus realise you
may be cheaper, if you used megabytes instead, no?

~~~
keikubo
Thnaks for your comment.

At first, we are in the process of refine the phrases on the Web with some
native English speakers, and will clarify the description soon.

Second, we just use GB instead of MB because we will increase the free quota
in future. Current quota is for temporal use to avoid paying too much
unexpected infrastructure cost.

Thanks for your advice.

~~~
Kudos
That is not a good enough reason not to use MB. You can always change the M to
a G later.

------
blasdel
So it's nearlyfreespeech.net but with semi-persistent workers like Heroku?

I agree that the pricing is too low for you to make money on top of AWS and
also deliver decent service, it's hard to imagine that you could stick around
— at the very least you should emphasize how developers don't end up tied into
your platform.

------
freddealmeida
site seems hacked, and now down. Anyone one else seeing that?

~~~
Marwy
It's down for me.

------
mechanical_fish
Clicking on this link brings up some sort of cert error in mobile Safari. Just
FYI.

~~~
keikubo
It's fixed. Thanks for the report. :)

~~~
nodata
No it's not: your hostname is wrong, and your cert is self-signed.

Check
[https://www.wormly.com/test_ssl/h/www.fluxflex.com/i/64.27.5...](https://www.wormly.com/test_ssl/h/www.fluxflex.com/i/64.27.57.29/p/443)

~~~
keikubo
It seems that root of the domain fluxflex.com is redirected to
www.fluxflex.com, and fluxflex uses zerigo DNS Redirect to do it. That's the
problem.

For avoiding the error, please access to www.fluxflex.com, not fluxflex.com.
We'll fix this issue soon.

~~~
nodata
The link I posted goes to www.fluxflex.com, not fluxflex.com

Both are broken in the same way.

~~~
keikubo
Hmm, it seems weird. We just use zerigo.net as our external DNS nameservers,
and it has some relations with this current issue.

I should investigate the problem deeper.

~~~
nodata
So it looks like the problem was that you updated your DNS but forgot about
TTLs. Your new cert has the correct name on it, but you didn't setup the cert
chain properly (SSLCACertificateFile under Apache)

[https://www.wormly.com/test_ssl/h/50.16.245.9/i/50.16.245.9/...](https://www.wormly.com/test_ssl/h/50.16.245.9/i/50.16.245.9/p/443)

~~~
keikubo
You are right. We changed our frontend from Django+Apache to Rails+Nginx, and
we forgot to specify the certificate chain in nginx config file. Now I added
the description, and confirmed that we can access to the web site via SSL.

------
jahmed
This is actually really cool. Its the kind of thing I've been really wanting
to get the Cloud9 guys to get working with dotcloud. A huge stumbling block
for me has been working on my CR-48. Dotcloud, heroku need you to install
their CLI witch will obviously give you much more power and flexibility but
cant be done if you don't have terminal access.

Now some will say why would you even try to do any kind of dev work without
proper tools but I think this really lowers the bar and gives people another
frictionless way to get their hands dirty.

------
rmoriz
How do you separate each customer's application inside your cloud stack?

------
Kudos
You let people run shell scripts on deployment, is this why your service is
down? Seems reminiscent of phpfog's mistake of running post-deploy scripts for
users as root.

------
iambot
Seriously, why do you need so many rights to my twitter account!!? i don't
think that's necessary...

Also: got a 500 error on signup (via email/password)

------
bricestacey
When I visit on iPad it says it cannot verify the identity of your server...
May want to look into that to increase customer confidence.

~~~
tunaslut
also getting a cert error - when i proceed anyway i get no content on the
page. I'm on OSX, running Google Chrome.

~~~
p4bl0
Same behavior here, using Iceweasel (Firefox) 5 on Debian GNU/Linux.

------
mtogo
After approving the self-signed cert, i just see a blank page. I'll check back
later, this sounds interesting.

EDIT: I Haven't tried it yet, but it looks pretty awesome if it works as
advertised.

------
gersh
How does it work? How does it handle configuration and installation?

~~~
keikubo
You can write a configuration file named .flx and we will run commands
according to the description in it. "Lokka on fluxflex" is a greate example
for understanding how the configuration and the deployment work on fluxflex.
You can read the source code at <https://github.com/sowawa/lokka>.

Various one-click install applications are hosted on GitHub, and you can fork,
merge and push on GitHub as well as just install the application on fluxflex.

~~~
teyc
I hope that shell script is properly jailed.

------
tren
Typo here: <https://www.fluxflex.com/registrations>

"Regsiter"

Followed by 500 internal error

------
keikubo
Service demo video is available at <http://youtu.be/qm15rItQ-w0>

------
thomasvendetta
I just deployed a project to layar.fluxflex.com.. It says it's deployed, but I
get a 404. Any ideas?

------
athst
Very cool, how does it work with custom domains? Couldn't find anything on the
site about that.

------
ernestipark
Just got a 500 when I signed up... but it went through anyways and took me to
my account page.

~~~
jahmed
I got that too

------
grep
I can't open the site on Chrome nor Safari.

------
bpp198
Any plans for postgres?

------
paufernandez
I will just repeat it: your prices are too low.

